# Regular Season Game 65 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(39-25)/(29-34)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 14, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Hart / Mobley / Maggette / Brand / Kaman*



*PREVIEW

Orlando coach Brian Hill had a message late last week for anyone still dismissing the Rockets as just a defensive-minded team.

"They are right up there with the best offensive teams in the NBA," Hill said.

No, he wasn't kidding.

The Rockets might not be that good on the offensive end, but the team best known for its smothering defense has certainly shown signs of turning into an efficient offensive unit since Yao Ming returned on March 5.

Behind a collection of perimeter shooters and Yao's presence in the paint, the Rockets are shooting 44.4 percent since the big man's return. They surpassed the 100-point plateau in three games over that five-game stretch and even topped 30 assists in two outings.

Despite ranking statistically among the league's lowest scoring teams, the Rockets have shown over the past week that they can be an extremely difficult team to defend when they're efficient on the offensive end.

The Rockets (39-25) will look to continue that trend Wednesday night when they host the Los Angeles Clippers at Toyota Center.

"We've been playing pretty well," Rockets star guard Tracy McGrady said. "We've been moving the ball around and taking care of the basketball. We've also been getting ourselves off to a good start."

The Rockets have been as good as their perimeter shooting.

Since few teams are allowing Yao to beat them one-on-one, the Rockets have been counting on the rest of the lineup to stroke shots when the defense is collapsing on the center.

Generally, that hasn't been a problem. The Rockets are now sixth in three-point shooting at 37.5 percent and are draining 8.8 three-pointers per game, good enough for second in the league.

The Rockets have gotten into a good rhythm over the past week after the ball has gone inside to Yao.

"I'm finding more room and guys on the perimeter are just waiting for a pass," McGrady said. "They can spin the ball a couple of times and they're still wide open."

The key is getting those looks in rhythm.

During Monday's setback in Phoenix, the Suns managed to deny Yao with double and triple teams. That forced Houston's shooters to pump up jumpers before the ball ever reached the paint. The Rockets ended up hitting 39 percent of their shots.

Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said his team needed to do a better job of getting the ball inside after the game.

"They did some good things defensively," Van Gundy said. "But we have to have better recognition, particularly against a team like Phoenix, of what a good shots is."

Before the off-night in Phoenix, the Rockets had been sharp passing the ball. Houston handed out 30 assists in wins over Boston and Orlando.

Van Gundy has generally been impressed with how well his team has distributed the ball, although he'd like the group to trim down their turnovers. Since the Rockets generate most of their offense in the half court, Van Gundy is bent on his team being a low-turnover club.

"With this core group, the one thing I never worry about is that they share the ball," Van Gundy said. "They share the ball. I do worry about them being wreckless because our turnoves have been creeping back up. It's hard to win if we have a lot of turnovers. But they are extremely unselfish. I love that about our team. It's fun to watch."

Despite the recent offensive surge, the Rockets aren't about to replace the Suns as the NBA's most potent offensive team. Houston remains 24th in scoring (95.8 points per game) among the league's 30 teams.

The Rockets, however, have never measured their offensive prowness in that category. If they're efficient and getting shots in rhythm, they'd consider themselves a solid offensive team.

"With Mac on the wing and Yao down low, we can be really efficient on offense," Rockets forward Shane Battier said.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Remember the last time Yao played Kaman? Can't wait til this time around


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

We need this win.. if for no other reason than to show them "Yao is back"!

Hopefully I can find a stream tonight to watch the game. For those of you wondering how check http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Remember the last time Yao played Kaman? Can't wait til this time around


Remember that last time Yao got injured? :angel:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on! We are gladly taking this one.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a reminder of what Yao supposedly said to Kaman. 

The Rockets should be able to win this game. Hopefully no one will be injured.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard Bonzi Wells, who has missed the past seven games with a sore right foot, was able to go through a variety of drills Tuesday after several days of running and could be ready to play tonight against the Clippers or Friday in Toronto.


...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we shot horrible from 3 in Phx, but I'm sure those shots fall tonight...Van Gundy has to stress to the team about winning on the road like they do @ home...GO ROCK!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Head cant play point when Alston is off. I think the only option is TMAC to play point when Alston is off. Plus we have plenty of depth at SG, Head Wells Snyder can all step in. Fot the 10-15 minutes TMAC is at point guard.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hayes is scoring poiunts now no idea whats going on there...................

But nice lead already.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Red Hot Rockets out the gate! almost 80% shooting


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

link


Link for everyone to watch the game on whatever media player u have i am using real player.

FREE FREE FREE


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

31-18 end of the first.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

hroz said:


> link
> 
> Link for everyone to watch the game on whatever media player u have i am using real player.
> 
> FREE FREE FREE


:worthy: Thank You!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> link
> 
> Link for everyone to watch the game on whatever media player u have i am using real player.
> 
> FREE FREE FREE


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hroz again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Killer ball movement...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luther!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is getting the **** end of the referee stick tonight...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DAMN 3 fouls for Yao.

Love that Juwan tried to convince th ref the foul was by him though.

Thats a true teammate


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mobley making a little run for the Clipps


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brand is just so good. One of my favorite players ever


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

57-52


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

To many fouls. The Rockets needs to step it up in the second half.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

our bigs are all in foul trouble... not good, but that also means Yao will be ready to take over in the 2nd half


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome pass by T-Mac.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer having a decent game. It helps when your opposing PG is Jason Hart and Daniel Ewing... but go Rafer!

T-Mac piling up the assists this 3rd Q, lead up to 11


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man our defense is all over the place... 
I love it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And 1 for Yao...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man Yao does not look like hes back into the flow yet... Hes not shooting well at all. Too many shots missed that he usually makes. Odd...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock up 10...Brand/Thomas getting hot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brand, MVP candidate a year ago, completely forgotten about today. The guy's still very good, and he's chewing Hayes/Juwan up this game.

We need to try to pull away now, before they build more momentum... T-Mac time baby!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

87-76 Rock...Synder hits the long shot, I like that about his game. Howard has to be that "X factor" come playoff time (always love that word...playoffs)lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Juwan is playing great on the offensive end but can he stop Brand? I think CHuck was a little better defensively on Brand.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's played only 20mins so far so I expect him to be ready to take over this Q. c'mon Yao, dont' let me down...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

finally Brand misses a FT! Chuck back in with 5 fouls

its Yao time...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn Brand is just on FIRE


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Juwan is playing great on the offensive end *but can he stop Brand? *I think CHuck was a little better defensively on Brand.



who can stop, Brand? 12-19 "shooting clinic" my question is why no rocket is picking him up right after the halfcourt line, he's getting to his position without any resistance....just alittle energy here fellas, Come on!:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on Yao... Take the game over


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brand, wow... somebody hack him with a baseball bat

5pt game, we need our stars to step up


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Chuck fouled out. This is not a good sign.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Daniel Ewing, that guy can shoot 3s....

4pt game, ****


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

T-Mac is down at the time the Rockets needs him. Another bad sign. I hope he can get back on the court soon.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's good to see him back. Let's hope the Rockets can get the win.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't understand why T-Mac can't have good shooting nights when Yao is playing


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god Yao tipped that in..........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

GO Rafer


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"cold blooded" Luther Head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rock up 2


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lutha!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> GO Rafer


I hated it happened to Ewing, but it was a sweet steal by rafer:yay:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

:yay: Luther Head!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

if Elton Brand hits the game winning shot, I'm gonna go crazy (in a bad way)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luther clutch


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank God for 7'6!!!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

alston shooting 2

hits both

Batt is back in


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao steal 

Nice stop


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it took alot to get this 40th win, but there it is!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And thats the game 2 from 2 then a steal. 

Nice last 40 seconds.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

:yay: Rockets win!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

phew, we win... Rafer with a good game, and Luther just showed debarge why we can't trade him 

Next up the Raptors. Yao, we need you back!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The problem is not Rafer. The problem is we dont have a backup PG to play when Rafer needs to sit down.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OH man nice game. I still cant believe we blew off a 15 point lead but Luther's Clutch 3 and Rafer's clutch steal got us the W


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3.5 games behind(4 losses) Utah. Wonder if we can catch them.
Im going ot go look at their schedule.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> 3.5 games behind(4 losses) Utah. Wonder if we can catch them.
> Im going ot go look at their schedule.


We still have 2 games left against them.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i was just watching the post game and chuck looks like such a nice guy. like a big ole cuddly teddy bear.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i was just watching the post game and chuck looks like such a nice guy. like a big ole cuddly teddy bear.


Are you trying to make Hayesfan jealous?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Are you trying to make Hayesfan jealous?


if she cant handle a little competition, thats not my problem


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

cornholio said:


> We still have 2 games left against them.


I believe we will catch them. We just gotta get our team fit. 
We need home ground advantage in the first round.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> if she cant handle a little competition, thats not my problem


I am happy to share my love with others!

He's just a quality guy. Makes ya wanna join my following don't it!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Offensively, Yao isn't back yet. He's rushed, fading away too often. He looks a little slow on defense too. Though I thought his defense on Brand for the last six or so minutes of the game was fantastic. It's amazing how a 7'6" guy can successfully guard big time power forwards like Brand and Randolph and Duncan. How many power forwards or centers have there been in NBA history who were regularly used against the opposition's best big man?


----------

